# Zombie makeup



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

cream or greese make up works fine since really u just want to rub it in your skin to make yourself deathly pale. Faint black/blue veins lightly painted on after than make the skin look really dead. I do recommend buying an injury-stack and using that for bruised eyes/ around gashes/injuries etc, but grab some red eyeliner first and do a coat on your lower lids for a REALLY dead look. lightly cover the whole thing in translucent powder, I actually used baby powder and it was fine. Just make sure you powder BEFORE you put your costume on unless you want white all over.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about contact lens to add to the effect, I know an embalmer I'll ask her which colour woud be appropriate


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I recommend white out contacts for that dead look, but I've used one red and one yellow in the past and have had people freak out. All red or all yellow would be good choices as well. Or maybe the fluoresent colors


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


Samhain.Voodoo said:



cream or greese make up works fine since really u just want to rub it in your skin to make yourself deathly pale. Faint black/blue veins lightly painted on after than make the skin look really dead. I do recommend buying an injury-stack and using that for bruised eyes/ around gashes/injuries etc, but grab some red eyeliner first and do a coat on your lower lids for a REALLY dead look. lightly cover the whole thing in translucent powder, I actually used baby powder and it was fine. Just make sure you powder BEFORE you put your costume on unless you want white all over.

Click to expand...

Agree with everything here. Definitely set with powder though, helps a lot and will take away some of the shine if there is any. I find using a makeup sponge helps blend the white on well.

There are threads on here about contacts:
Halloween Forum - Search Results

Also found these, seems white is common for zombies:
Zombie Theatrical Contact Lens
Buy Zombie White Out Contact Lenses from Soft Lens Technology Online at Vision Direct*


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Annie got back with the answer " grey without lustre".


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

If you don't want to bother with pax paint (which I love, smear proof and works on the hands) then here's what I would do.

Stretch a section of skin flat (forehead, blow out on cheek, etc.) and paint on a thin layer of makeup latex. Dry with a hairdryer. When the skin relaxes, wrinkles abound. Tearing a little helps.

Hit it with the palest foundation you can find, darken those eyesockets and the temples with eyeshadow, either bruised red or gray-blue. Get the neck and the ears, too.

If you want to be a tad 'fresher', skip the latex.

Personally, I despise greasepaint and creams. No matter how much you powder, it will smear eventually.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

And, of course, don'tcha know, the crowning touch for ANY Zombie Make-Up is live maggots....


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw somewhere this guy cut a white plastic container and used a round piece glued to his forehead. He made the plastic look like his bone was exposed. I thought that was a cool effect.


----------

